# Trails near Katy



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Are there any light duty places to take my family trail riding in a jeep?

Not looking to go "muddin", just a fun drive with the wife a kiddo.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

There's a place call Sugar Hill off Bissonett in Houston here's there address and a small video from youtube.

12000 Bissonnett, Houston, TX


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Gunna check it out. Does anyone know hours and days there open?


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Went there last weekend. Neat place. 10 bucks per person. Kids 12 and under free. I doubt they have regular hours. Just show up and pay the guy standing at the entrance his "donation" fee. Very laid back. Guy said have fun doing whatever you want.

Not much mud. Steep small hills from being a golf course. Took the kids and they had a blast going up and down the hills.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad to hear you and the family had fun at Sugar Hill


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*never*

never heard of thsi place but we will dang sure check it out.
Do they allow you stay overnight? 
we usually have a few adult beverages and safer to just stay rather than drive home.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was going to ask about staying overnight but forgot to when we were leaving.

We were able to play in the few mud puddles that they had. You can search youtube and there are a few video's out there of the place.

Here are the crappy vids I took:


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

That's not too far from my shop. I'll have to check it out one afternoon!


----------

